# Share Your Top IVF Survival Tips!



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I'm about yo go into my fourth cycle of long protocol ivf. Being a bit of a wimp at things and a hormonal mess with ivf I've put my survival shopping list together that I thought I'd share with any newbies that it might really help...wish I'd known so e of this stuff my first time around lol!! Please add to this list all your own survival strategies....it's very much appreciated and will help us all xxx

Ivf survival

For down reg and making eggs

Vicks rub, tiger balm white ointment - I get killer headaches and migraine whilst cycling and this stuff is the way forward!!! Vicks helps me at night and I smother tiger balm all over my head and neck it really works
Pack of 2 litre bottles of water - believe me you need these to judge your water intake!!! Fill them up daily and get them down you - you need to flush your system!
Sainsburies large cotton pants pack! - the period at downreg and if it fails is tough, cotton pants in a larger than life size help big time!
Night time pads and day pads - I find the cramps worse whilst cycling so tampax is a no go for me
Nice stuff - Estée Lauder night cream, under eye patches for twinkles, beauty creams and balms - anything that's a treat and makes you feel nice us amazing for thus time as it's tough on your body.
Continuing this theme I also stock up on lavendar oil and Epsom salts for baths every couple of data to keep you calm and help you sleep.
Rescue remedy 
Neals yard wrist oils 


For stimmimg

Nuts nuts nuts - handfuls of almonds daily it helps your eggs
Pineapple - I'm juicing thus time so going to juice pineapple with apples a and ginger
Accupuncture - I had no luck growing eggs then went for acupuncture, they did the mocha hot needle on my tummy and 2 days later I had eggs!!! So it really worked and I doing it again!!
Codeine and paracetomal for after egg collection. Controversial I know but I was sore after egg collection and they gave me string codeine that kept me pain free afterwards and I'll do it again as anything that keeps me calm is good!
Cosy tracks bottoms, soft warm tops, soft bras with no wire - if your like me your boobs will be in agony when stimmimg, my stomach went massive and boobs killed so cosy clothes are a must.

Lots of love
Maria xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

haribo gold bears/other small sweets for all injections (yeah, the sugars not ideal but i reckon the psyschological/stress benefit outweighs the dental downside)..

large size comfy clothing and slip on shoes for when stims makes you bloated.

emergency stash of your favourite chocs/treats in case of genuine emergency.

face wipes/water spray for down reg if hot flushes or headaches.

supermarket own brand economy ultra towels - wish i had discovered these sooner, saved a fortune there will be loads of days you need them during the ivf process (natural cycle can be unpredictable afterwards too)

bottled water or water storage containers (jug? ) mross is right that it makes it easier to judge intake. 

meditation tapes/cds/videos (youtube or hard copy) for relaxing, it's not enough to just try and take it easy you need to try and reach really relaxed state...

might not be needed but we found it useful - plastic storage box for drugs and another for paperwork...

unscented/chemical-free bath/shower products etc for stims/eggcollection/2ww 

reminder note to self that the drugs make you crazy (and the emotional rollercoaster) and that you may need to apologise to nearest and dearest when you're stressing...
also, before you start, deal with presents and cards for upcoming birthdays or events. if you get bad news at any point you won't feel like doing this but later would feel bad you missed stuff. be prepared that you might want to hide away even when news is good... sometimes privacy is important...it's great if you've got all those cards/presents already sent or written...  

diary. write it all down...



bra extenders. comfort lifesavers..


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

One I learned this week; have a number 2 before going in for ec. No matter if you do feel rushed as you're first scheduled in. Doing it after ec was no fun...


----------



## MrsNicolaB (Aug 7, 2013)

Protein for stimms my clinic recommends 1 litre of milk a day and a low carb high protein diet throughout.

Stash of magazines trashier the better!

Fruit tea helps up water intake and is caffeine free.

Box sets for after EC to take your mind off things! Any recommendations? 

Things planned for 2ww again to take your mind off things.

Flowers always make me feel better buy yourself a bunch! (or better still show this thread to your OH so they buy you some)

Be kind to yourself and try and be kind to your OH they don't understand how crazy/ moody/ tired the hormones make you.

Think positive, this time next year we will be mummies!


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Great ideas ladies, lol gold bunny I'm so there with the cost clothes and forgot about good plastic storage for your drugs too! Keep adding ladies it all helps xxx


----------



## WhizzyWoo (Jul 5, 2014)

Such a thoughtful, helpful list. Thank you.

I have my first appointment at Homerton tomorrow. 

What are suggestions on work attire during this process? 

XOXO


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I knew you would have ivf again one day mrs. Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

WhizzyWoo said:


> Such a thoughtful, helpful list. Thank you.
> 
> I have my first appointment at Homerton tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Non-clingy tops and comfy skirts - having to do emergency injections in the motorway service station wearing a dress is not ideal, much easier when you just have to lift your top up a little to get to your belly! Plus, tight work tops just emphasis the common curse of "overnight massive boobs" and people (men) notice and comment!  oh, and of you are DR then layers!

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## WhizzyWoo (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks Cloudy.

They already seem to notice when I lose or put on a few pounds, and I dont want to stray to much from my usual work attire. Sometimes I wear jeans, but I couldn't do this all week. I won't be able to have a lot of time off work, hoping I will be able to keep it underwraps...unless my moods get the better of me from the drugs. 

XOXO


----------



## faithhope7 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Whizzywoo

I too am at Homerton. I am currently in my 2WW. I have found Homerton doctors, nurses and receptionists to be wonderful.

Good luck for tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Ellers (Aug 16, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic post xxxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

MrsNicolaB said:


> Box sets for after EC to take your mind off things! Any recommendations?


I watched Brothers and Sisters whilst having my ICSI and IVIG  

Have heard Orange is the new Black is good!

I also recommend the Zita West IVF meditation CD - I'm not a meditation convert but it helped me relax and I never got to the end without falling to sleep 

KA xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Meant to say: my top tip to get 2 litres of water a day was to buy 4 500ml bottles and number the lids 1,2,3,4 and then reuse the bottles and just fill them up with filtered tap water, or use a new bottle and just re-use the lids depending how financially/emotionally conscious I felt. At work we have a water machine so I just use one bottle and swap the lid every time I refill it.

Ooh, and a packet of sweets/mints to have whilst injecting because you will often find that the injection is often finished before the sweet is - it helps your mind put into perspective how quick an injection actually is!

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

*Please Note: as part of general housekeeping I have moved this thread (copied its contents) to a new "Top Tips and Information" sticky because I think it's got loads of useful tips and information. Please feel free to add to the new thread and ask questions:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=324578.0

Thank you!

Cloudy xxx*


----------

